# trackable arrows



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

https://breadcrumbtech.com/bluetoot...MIqZGS49-S1QIVD3Z-Ch24kQPoEAAYASAAEgKBY_D_BwE


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

It's cool but my arrows always seem to pass through


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It would be nice to find my arrows or recover game.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Have to say I've always thought that would be a million dollar idea. The website is cool how you scroll down and it breaks it down.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I had an arrow stay in an animal. Usually a pass thru or pick up within 40 yards or so.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Found this bit about bluetooth this pretty interesting.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedy_Lamarr

At the beginning of World War II, Hedy Lamarr and composer George Antheil developed a radio guidance system for Allied torpedoes, which used spread spectrum and frequency hopping technology to defeat the threat of jamming by the Axis powers.[4] Although the US Navy did not adopt the technology until the 1960s, the principles of their work are now incorporated into modern Wi-Fi, CDMA, and Bluetooth technology,[5][6][7] and this work led to their induction into the National Inventors Hall of Fame in 2014.[4][8]


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

Have never found my arrow with the animal. Most are pass through. Others are broken off or found on blood trail relatively close to where the animal was shot. Gimmick


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I guess I'm a horrible shot, I have had arrows stuck in an animal, I have also had pass through arrows that were hard to find. I love my lumenocks, made myife much easier, I guess you guys don't need them either! Lol


----------

